

Does noone need privacy anymore? - aya72

Why Is everyone so excited about storing their private data like photos on other peoples servers?
Is there no need for more privacy?
I like to have all my photos on my own little home-server or NAS.
But I still like to share some with friends or family. Isn't there a solution other than flickr or snapjoy to keep everything at home and share through my DSL?
======
pknight
I'd like to see a (sheeva/guru/tonido) plug with an easy to use interface for
setting up a private website with selfhosted webapps (like WordPress and
private cloud apps etc). This all can already be done with existing plugs, but
you have to be quite technical to install the stuff you want (or just be
satisfied with the software it shipped with).

